
Ask HN: How to find remote internship/junior role as a student - alextselikas
Hello everyone,<p>I was actually about to start a remote Working Student position in a big company, which i found out of the blue on Reddit, but last second they decided not to hire any working students due to the unstable market.<p>So after that i started searching for other Working Student positions, but either they required On-site or German language knowledge(Working Student is used a lot in Germany).<p>Looking at remote positions worldwide, i can only find full-time Software Engineer positions with atleast 1-3 yrs of experience. Most Intern positions are Onsite and most Junior positions require 1yr of experience&#x2F;Internship.<p>I would say i have more experience than the average student(maybe not from those who visit HN though) and i thought i would apply to those Software Engineer positions and progress quickly but they have responded that i lack work experience, rightfully so.<p>So i am stuck in a limbo where Internships are on site and Junior positions MAY BE remote but perhaps i&#x27;m not qualified for those.<p>So, what i am asking is, do you have a site&#x2F;platform which i can perhaps look for such positions? I scrolled through all of Who is Hiring (September 2020) and found very few junior positions.<p>PS: here is my CV https:&#x2F;&#x2F;alextselikas.eu.org&#x2F;CV.pdf,i would appreciate it if someone could take a look and tell me what role he would categorize me?(Intern or Junior perhaps)<p>I am also based in Europe<p>Thank you for your time and best regards<p>Alex
======
jlevers
I got a number of internships in high school by just cold emailing a TON of
startups, and making it very clear that even though I didn't have a ton of
experience, I loved programming and learned quickly. I had a low success rate
-- but I really only needed one person to say yes!

I recommend emailing the highest-up person in each company whose email address
you can find (or guess and check, via a service like [https://email-
checker.net/](https://email-checker.net/)). Also, don't constrain yourself to
advertised positions -- I never applied for an internship for which there was
a listing.

~~~
alextselikas
Thanks for the advice! I actually started doing the same. If there was
position for a Software Engineer, i ask if there is room for a quick learning
intern.

Thanks again!

~~~
marketgod
Lookup Wonsulting.

------
Tolexx
Check outreachy.org

~~~
alextselikas
Thanks for the link! very interesting. However the program is intended for
minorities in the tech space (ex. women,trans etc.). I feel silly applying as
a white straight male.

